# Verizon IPTV Likely To Be Near True Ala Carte



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> The telco expects by mid-2015 it will offer mobile users a "bundle with major broadcast providers" plus a collection of "custom channels," he said today at the Goldman Sachs Communacopia conference. "It's the Big 4 for sure, and I would tell you that the very exciting part of this is some of the digital media out of the West Coast" including DreamWorks Annimation's AwesomenessTV "that really goes after the millenials. It's targeted content.





> But he adds that the days of the pay TV bundle are numbered. "No one wants to have 300 channels on your wireless. Everyone understands it will go to a la carte. The question is what does that transition look like." Those who want to protect linear TV to the TV set are "the ones who'll be left behind.


http://deadline.com/2014/09/verizon-ceo-lowell-mcadam-internet-tv-custom-channels-832869/


----------

